# Prepregnancy and IBS medications



## 17458 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been trying to fall pregnant now for 6 months without much luck. Already have 1 child. Do you think any medications such as Buscopan, Colofac, Zantac etc would do anything that might make pregnancy more difficult to occur ( i'm thinking not but i thought i'd ask. it bad enough that you cant take anything once your pregnant, but before!?!?!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi again. Have you asked your doctor about this? I was taking buscopan when I fell pregnant with my oldest not to mention packets of immodium so I could make it into work every day. I actually took them for the first couple of weeks of pregnancy when I didn't know I was pregnant. I wouldn't think they would cause any problems but maybe like I said just double check with your doctor (and then maybe head to your gyno if you're still waiting after 12 months).Good luck with the conceiving, hope to hear you're expecting a bundle of joy before too long


----------



## 17458 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm sure that they wouldn't be causing any probs either - but it was just a thought. Trying to reduce the amount of stuff i am taking anyway just incase.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It's good to talk to both your OB/GYN and your GI doc about the meds. My GI doc was kind enough to consult with me on the phone (for free) about my medications. We talked about whether I needed to stop anything before trying, what I could stay on til I was pregnant, and what I could keep taking. Here it seems like your OB and the specialists like to work together to determine if you can/should be on certain meds while pregnant. Or maybe they are just covering themselves in case of trouble


----------



## 17458 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for your response. i must admit i have only seen a gastro twice - the last time in 2002. I was thinking about going again just to talk about different / or new ( if any ) options, but i thought that they wouldn't say or do much if i was trying / or successfully pregnant.I tried the ginger bears as recommended by 'screamer' - sorry but yuck! i think they made me feel more nauseated.


----------

